# Memorization strength vs. speed



## cmhardw (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've come to a big realization lately, I want the technique I use to memorize my centers to be a stronger method rather than a faster method. Meaning I want to be able to remember it despite not rehearsing the information or thinking about it for almost the entire solve (I memorize these first and solve last).

I have been using the "linked lists" technique for these so far which is most definitely slower than using a journey, but is also very strong since the stories are very visual.

I had been debating journeys, but they don't seem to be as strong of a way to memorize to me when comapred to linked lists. Journeys feel faster but less well memorized for me. But maybe that is just because I am getting used to them still?

What is a good technique for memorizing well, and not necessarily extremely fast? Though I do still want this technique to be fairly quick at memorizing the centers.

Chris


----------

